# Found a trailer for my Militarvelo.



## kingsting (Jan 4, 2021)

Found this last Fall and it might be the coolest thing in my collection!


----------



## JChapoton (Jan 4, 2021)

I have the same thing, except mine is of the Swedish variety: militärcykel.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2021)

Outstanding, thank you both for your posts!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2021)

A good European bicycle troops movie is free on Amazon Prime- April 9th- about the Nazi invasion of Denmark.  Bicycles, flat fixing drills, high drama and great looking helmets:





						Watch April 9th | Prime Video
					

In the early morning of April 9th 1940 the Danish army is placed on high alert. The Germans have crossed the border and Denmark is at war against Europe's strongest army. In Southern Jutland, Danish bicycle and motorcycle companies are ordered to go against all odds and hold back the forces...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2021)

WANT!


----------

